

Ask HN: Which tools do you use for invoice (freelancers and small biz) - varunkho

Tasks include: creating the invoice, invoice reminders , getting paid and pushing the invoice into your accounting software. What tool(s) do you use?
======
fomojola
A little side project I built:
[https://www.spotinvoice.com/](https://www.spotinvoice.com/) that spits out
PDF invoices and lets you collect payments via Stripe. No accounting software
integration, though.

------
superuser2
I'm in the weird position of a freelance audio engineer working mostly on a
hobbyist basis. I have 5-6 customers and occasionally 4 or 5 invoices in a
month, which means I can't use the free version of anything, but the next step
up is designed for a full-time or nearly full-time professional and priced
accordingly. I really couldn't justify more than $3 or $4 per month based on
my revenue.

The only option for me seems to be Zoho Invoice.

------
wallin
I've used [http://getharvest.com](http://getharvest.com) in the past and I
think it works really great. Both on invoicing and time tracking. Haven't
tried the payment part though.

This hasn't been released yet, it is invite only atm. But at least the site
looks pretty good: [http://invoisse.com/](http://invoisse.com/)

------
mcv
I use LibreOffice to create the invoice, a directory on my computer to keep my
local copy, email to send it, and my bank's website to check whether it's been
paid. It doesn't have to be any harder than that.

Though I rarely send more than one invoice per month. If you send a lot, I can
imagine some specialized software may pay off. For me, however, that would be
overkill.

------
mitchgillespie
If you're looking for an invoicing tool that is completely integrated with
your accounting check out Wave.

www.waveapps.com/invoicing

It is surprisingly free invoicing tool that also accepts credit card payments
(powered by Stripe). Wave provides a full featured small business eco-system
that you will also likely enjoy.

------
alexgaribay
Harvest seems to accomplish what you are looking for. You'll have to use
either Paypal or Stripe to accept payments. And there is add-ons to integrate
with some accounting software but you'd to check for your accounting software.

[http://getharvest.com](http://getharvest.com)

------
iambot
Checkout [http://invoiceomatic.io/](http://invoiceomatic.io/) its a free
invoice and reminder service provided by
[http://ww.freeagent.com](http://ww.freeagent.com) as part of their marketing,
onboarding, but its great and spam free.

------
23andwalnut
I built [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com) for invoicing (and project
management)

------
tectonic
I unabashedly recommend [http://mavenlink.com](http://mavenlink.com)

------
orchdork10159
[http://pancakeapp.com](http://pancakeapp.com)

------
workhere-io
[http://tradeshift.com](http://tradeshift.com)

------
wikwocket
Excel and email. Works okay for small needs. :)

------
stephenhacking
Freshbooks.

~~~
tagabek
I've been using Freshbooks for about a month now, and will be happy to be
paying the monthly fee starting next month.

